# Going fishing



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Well, It's been a while since I have posted. Finally figured out how to (kinda) get back my original login name, jackback. Hoping to slay some crappie tomorrow!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck and welcome back!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I'll be, if it ain't the lovely Princess Cloud 'O Dust (PCOD), Possum Cod's better half. Fisherwoman extraordinaire, buck slayer, bear wrestler, and gourmet cook. She once shot the eye out of a gnat at 500 yards, lived with a cougar in a cave in the Trans Pecos, speaks fluent ebonics, is part Cherokee, and is mighty easy on the eyes.

Welcome back, Jackback. Slay a few crappie for me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh geez!! If I had known who she was I woulda took of my cap and called her ma'm!


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

*We were ready, they weren't.*

My friend Margaret and I went to a pond owned by and old friend of mine to slay the crappie Sunday. Didn't get the boat loaded up and fishing until 3:15. Loaded with 2 buckets of minnows, 36 each bucket and crappie tackle just in case. Beautiful day,wind was dying down, off we go. Right of the bat Margaret catches a nice bass! I catch a few small ones and toss them back. Margaret is hung in a wax myrtle as I'm catching a dandy bass! I believe someone should have a line out at all times. I'm catching hell from her because I won't get the boat closer so she can save her bobber. 

"Just snatch it" as I'm reeling in another bass!

Over my shoulder, roughly 25 yards away is an alligator lurking right there in the pond with us. About that time the pond owner and his family came out to watch us which is usually pretty entertaining he says. They walk out on the pier and I give him a call.

"Hey Johnnie, want me to shoot this alligator?"

"Oh man, I see him. I don't know, we are right behind him so maybe not. You know, he really doesn't bother anybody."

"Ok"

Margaret doesn't like his answer. "Go to the other side of the pond!"

I'm not worried about the alligator because she has one eye focused behind her head while she is fishing. We have about 45 minutes before dark. It was getting cold and our jackets got soaked because of a small leek in the jon boat that turned into about 3 inches of water in the bottom of the boat. She said "Lets go, I'm cold"

"I have to catch a crappie before we go Margaret". I tied on a jig. We trolled through a spot that was good last year. Pa Pow! Crappie is on, just at dark.

Catch for the day 7 bass, 1 crappie. Kept 1, 2lb. bass, 2, 1 and a half pound bass and the one and only 12 and a half in crappie. Long story but fun day!


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Try'n Hard said:


> Oh geez!! If I had known who she was I woulda took of my cap and called her ma'm!


Lol !


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> Well I'll be, if it ain't the lovely Princess Cloud 'O Dust (PCOD), Possum Cod's better half. Fisherwoman extraordinaire, buck slayer, bear wrestler, and gourmet cook. She once shot the eye out of a gnat at 500 yards, lived with a cougar in a cave in the Trans Pecos, speaks fluent ebonics, is part Cherokee, and is mighty easy on the eyes.
> 
> Welcome back, Jackback. Slay a few crappie for me.


Hey BFF! I tried!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice report ma'm - Great job!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard the live report tonight over some fresh fried crappie fillets (that somebody else caught). After hearing the report, I wish I had joined Johnny and the rest of the gallery to watch the show. Rub-a-dub-dub, two chicks in a tub.

Loved the part where you're talking on the phone, reeling in a bass, trying to drive the trolling motor, while Margaret is hung in a tree and the gator is closing on y'all. If I had been there, I would have asked for a light (since you didn't have enough to do).


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> I heard the live report tonight over some fresh fried crappie fillets (that somebody else caught). After hearing the report, I wish I had joined Johnny and the rest of the gallery to watch the show. Rub-a-dub-dub, two chicks in a tub.
> 
> Loved the part where you're talking on the phone, reeling in a bass, trying to drive the trolling motor, while Margaret is hung in a tree and the gator is closing on y'all. If I had been there, I would have asked for a light (since you didn't have enough to do).


You know the bag I carry. Hell, I could have given you a kitchen sink!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report and follow-up postings. 


Now we are going to see some real entertainment on this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice report ma'm - Great job!


Lol ! Thank you!


----------

